# mk4 hand brake switch flashing



## my00dub (Jan 8, 2008)

2000 vr6 the "brake" light tht comes on when u apply the hand brake constantly flashes upon start up all pads are NEW idk wat it cud b


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

sketchy e brake switch possibly? the red light is for the handbrake. when you apply it with the ignition on, it will flash and beep. if your abs light is on, too, you have a much bigger problem.


----------



## my00dub (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (billmongold)*

any ideas?


----------



## pnw_dubz (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (my00dub)*

Billmongold has the solution, but I'll make it easier for you.
There is a microswitch under the handbrake that probably needs to be replaced. See the MkIV FAQ for a guide on diassembling the interior.
You can get a replacement switch at the VW dealer and swap it out yourself. You don't even need the part number they will know exactly what you're talking about.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=958556



_Modified by pnw_dubz at 11:22 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## Squal (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (pnw_dubz)*

I have the same problem however my ABS and ASR lights are on as well, billmongold, you said it could be bigger problems? what would those be? Have new pads and rotors all round.


----------



## pnw_dubz (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (MaineDubbah89)*

Bad ABS sensor? Try disconnecting each sensor and cleaning the contacts and then plug them back in. Could also plug in a VAG-COM to get the computer diagnostic codes.


----------



## turboG60rado (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: mk4 hand brake switch flashing (my00dub)*

put some brake fluid in it


----------



## pnw_dubz (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: mk4 hand brake switch flashing (turboG60rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboG60rado* »_put some brake fluid in it

Low brake fluid gives a different warning.
Besides if the brake fluid is low, it ususally means that the pads are worn. Adding brake fluid is NOT the way to address worn pads.


----------



## benray (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (MaineDubbah89)*

I have that problem as well I replace the front abs sensor still doing it wondering if you fixed yours and how


----------

